# Newbie lanyard question



## Diesel JD (Jul 18, 2006)

I got a lanyard the other day...and I know this will seem like a dumb question, but I was surprised to see that it had only one end with a snap on it, the other end has a splice with nothing attached. Back when I climbed in high school I would always just chain myself to the tree trunk or a sturdy limb with a chain and a snap on each end attached to my saddle, so maybe I don't know how you're supposed to use a lanyard, I was assuming it was used after the same manner. Where am I going wrong? Thanks,
J.D.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Jul 19, 2006)

The tag end, or non-snap end either goes through an ascender, like a Gibbs or a Petzl. Or you can use a hitch through your D if you like. The ascender makes life easier-

http://store.baileys-online.com/cgi-bin/baileys/1275?mv_session_id=fCSXVkXZ&product_sku=B52

Jeff


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Jul 19, 2006)

There are many different ways to set up a lanyard. Basically what you bought is half of what you need. The rest should consist of an ascender or a prussic, so you can adjust the length of the lanyard. The spliced end should be secured with a 'biner or whatever. If you use a prussic to anchor/adjust your lanyard, you can actually use both ends to secure yourself, as in two fliplines. This type of setup is great for staying tied in while climbing a tightly branched tree.


----------



## Diesel JD (Jul 19, 2006)

Oh I see, so you are tying to your lifeline with the lanyard, not strapping in to the tree trunk as I did with my redneck setup. I was sort of thinking this was like a buckstrap or whatever that I've seen most tree/pole climbers use to stay secured to the spar they happen to be climbing. Is this correct? Thanks,
J.D.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Jul 19, 2006)

Nope, sorry for the confusion. You will still use it as a buttstrap but you need to attach a friction hitch or ascender to the middle of the line you have right now. For example, I keep the anchor end(eyespliced) on my left hip always and the prussic that I use is always on the left hip. When I need to use the lanyard(buttstrap,whatever) I use the factory clip that came attached to the line take it from the left side pass it over a branch and clip in on the right hip.

From what you describe you need to buy two more biners and a friction hitch or ascender to achieve this effect.

Hope this helps


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Jul 19, 2006)

Sorry, that's my fault for just mentioning ascender, and then not mentioning where to put it!  Here's a pic of me with my manilla (yes, I own a steel core manilla). It's too big for a Gibbs or something like that, so you need to adjust it with a prussik or a hitch in itself. Here I'm using a hitch. The other end is clipped onto the opposite D, it goes around the tree in normal fashion and back to the near D and secured with a hitch. Or you could attach a prussik to the near D, and then construct your prussik around the manilla and secure it like that. 

For my flip line (and yes, I do have a normal, conventional flipline as well) it's secured with a Petzl on that same near D as the hitch is in in this picture. The Petzl is attached with 'biner or a clip to the D, and the flipline/lanyard is routed through the Petzl.

Jeff


----------



## Ax-man (Jul 19, 2006)

Jeff you sly dog, you have been holding out on us. Here I thought you were only a saw buff. What other talents have you been hiding 

Larry


----------



## Diesel JD (Jul 20, 2006)

Ok so I need to add another biner to the tag end of this thing and an ascender or a prussik hitch in the middle. Is that what y'all are saying? Oh yeah if it helps, what I have is the el cheapo 1/2" lanyard in the Baileys catalogue. i thought it was just very basic...not incomplete. Thanks,
J.D.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Jul 20, 2006)

Diesel JD said:


> Ok so I need to add another biner to the tag end of this thing and an ascender or a prussik hitch in the middle. Is that what y'all are saying?



Yep. Attach the ascender/prussik to the D via the 'biner or other suitable clip. Route the lanyard through the ascender/prussik

I've got an additional clip behind my 'biner, as it allows the ascender to swivel as need be. You could use just a biner, or some other suitable swivel if you like. Or you can clip the prussik cord to the 'biner, and that'll negate needing a swivel.

Jeff


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Jul 20, 2006)

Ax-man said:


> Jeff you sly dog, you have been holding out on us. Here I thought you were only a saw buff. What other talents have you been hiding
> 
> Larry



HA! I don't have anything to hold back in the first place. I wouldn't consider me a wealth of knowledge when it comes to climbing or anything arbo-related. I know how to drive, but it doesn't make a me a race car driver!

Jeff


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Jul 20, 2006)

Man, how much does that lanyard weigh? 
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=25359&d=1122217169


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Jul 20, 2006)

Mike Maas said:


> Man, how much does that lanyard weigh?
> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=25359&d=1122217169



It's not light Mike, but for all the more climbing that I do, I don't notice.


----------



## Diesel JD (Jul 20, 2006)

Ok, se here's another really dumb question, can you tie a prussik hitch yourself or do you need to get one premade from a good arbo shop? Thanks!


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Jul 20, 2006)

I order the ones I use because I like spliced ends. I tie a schwabish prussic and have added a clevis with a twist that takes the place of my micro pulley, for one handed operation. Order the sherril catalogue and the sherrill rec climbing catalogue for all kinds of hints on friction hitches


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Jul 20, 2006)

Diesel JD said:


> Ok, se here's another really dumb question, can you tie a prussik hitch yourself or do you need to get one premade from a good arbo shop? Thanks!



Do you mean the prussik cord, or the actual prussik itself? You can make your own cords, but you should most definately know how to construct a prussik around whatever it is you're locking onto.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Jul 20, 2006)

That is pretty slick Dan. I've not been around nearly long enough to know the ins and outs like that set-up. I'm going to have to give that a try.

Jeff


----------



## Diesel JD (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeah I realize I need to be careful, also realize I'm not going out there and trying to pretend to be a pro, I'm just climbing for fun and doing some basic pruning around my house and stuff(spikeless of course) and since my former setup was so rudimentary, and the chain was so heavy, I thought just about anything would have to be better. I did some research and now I understand what a prussik hitch is, so the next question is, what can be used for a prussik cord. My climbing rope is 1/2" safety blue from New England Ropes and some of teh illustrations show a flat cord, others any rope of lesser diameter. I know thatit can't be cheap crap like diamond braid, but how low tensile strength can you use before you make the prussik not safe? I would think using the standard dynamic working formula(1/10 breaking strenght) the 1/10 value ought to be at least significantly more than my weight w/gear(e.g. I weigh 200lbs...I should use a cord with no less than a 2500lb breaking strength, 250lb safe work load? thanks,
J.D.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Jul 21, 2006)

I've got more of a rock climbing background, but for life support purposes, I'll rely on kernmantle down to 7mm for prussik cord. Don't know what the strength is, but it's plenty strong to back up a rappell for recreation or rescue applications.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Jul 21, 2006)

It's the opinion of many climbers that a set up like we are using is about the best lanyard. The cost is real low, it's light, and it can be lengthened under load.

I totally agree

The splices just clean it up a bit.

BTW TreeCo, is that a distal hitch??


----------



## Diesel JD (Jul 21, 2006)

Alright I got some 8mm line with a reaking strength of 3330lbs to practice with my blake's and prusik hitches. Good enough? Thanks for the advice,
J.D.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Jul 25, 2006)

Fish hunt....

In a picture of your steel core lanyard you have a steel screwgate biner between the ascender/rope grab and the swivel snap. If you're in the US you aren't allowed to use screwgate biners for life support. A better, cheaper and more compact solution is to use a screwlink that is rated at 5k# breaking strength.


----------

